

Spider-like vessel hits New York waters - can cross the Atlantic on one load of diesel fuel - nickb
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20631051/

======
patrickg-zill
All ships cross the Atlantic on one "load" of diesel fuel - they can't exactly
stop to get more diesel 300 miles out now, can they?

